# Sticky  Dog food coupons and special deals!



## Unosmom

I thought it would be a neat idea if everyone could post whatever coupon codes they may get in the mail for pet food or other items, I think everyone is pinching pennies these days and every bit counts. It would be great if the mods could make this sticky also, so it stays at the top of the page. 

Thanks

Heres few from me:

1)Dog Food | Cat Food | FREE Shipping over $50!

Spend $100, SAVE $10 (Coupon code: TENOFF) ... Spend $60, SAVE $5 (Coupon code: FIVEOFF)... Plus, FREE SHIPPING!!!

- Use coupon :SAVETEN for 10% off
-Use coupon : WELCOME for $10 off (any size order, one time only)


2)Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com

code: VOTESHIP (50% off) ends 1/3/10

code: FOOD1 (10% off, uknown expiration)

This is not food, but still useful:
1) Dog Supplies | Dog Beds, Dog Toys | Dog Products | FetchDog
Free shipping until December 20, 2010

2)www.snartpakcanine.com

- Free shipping until 11/12/10- code- ZFQ90

3) Discount pet meds, pet medications and pet medicines - PetCareRx pet pharmacy
Pet medicine, supplements and other supplies ( plus they give you points for each purchase which you can collect and redeem for next purchases)

- Spend $35 or more, and get $10 off plus free shipping

code : VAL345


----------



## cast71

Promotions and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com

I usually use this code DFC100.




http://www.petfooddirect.com/

PET4079 gets you $20 off if you spend $99 or more


----------



## bdb5853

I was just over on dogster and they have a banner across the top advertising wellness. If you click on it, you get a $5.00 coupon off any Wellness - dog or cat.

Also a $7.00 off coupon for holistic select.


----------



## kevin bradley

I almost think this could be its own category...not sure how that works, but just a thought.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I found this sticky worthy. 

POSTERS: a your deals and codes expire, try to remember to just delete your post, that way, it remains current. I'll try to remember to come and check them out and remove expired ones as well.


----------



## Unosmom

Free shipping on Wellness, By Nature and Merrick at Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

ETA- Linsey- do you think it may be too much of a hassle to scroll back through pages and delete the expired offers, I think it would just be easier to put an expiration date (if known)


----------



## cast71

15% off Earthborn holistic at Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com Enter coupon code earthborn


----------



## cast71

Save 17% at petfood direct with coupon code pet4081

Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## m&mluvpugs

for the Canadians out there - 
$12 off 25lb bags of Go and Now food at your local Bark & Fitz 
until November 22nd


----------



## Unosmom

17% off at petfooddirect.com until Nov 14

PET4080


----------



## Unosmom

$5 off wellness pet food:
Save $5 Off Your Next Purchase Of Wellness Dog Or Cat Food! | All Dog Blog

if you have a pet supermarket nearby, you can combine their monthly coupon with a retail coupons for $10 off. 
PetSupermarket.com | PetScoop!


----------



## Unosmom

1)17% off petfooddirect.com expanded until Nov 17th ET4081


2) $10 off shipping at heartypet.com or if your shipping is less then $10, it ships free!code: TENOFF

* Expires: Tuesday, November 16, 2010 at midnight EST. (Today Only!)


----------



## cast71

Unosmom said:


> 1)17% off petfooddirect.com expanded until Nov 17th ET4081


You beat me:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom

Coupons for the new Instinct red meat and duck/turkey cat food:

http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=preview_message&fn=Link&t=1&ssid=14321&id=e4g4rrdsnrywghmwy8919edfzjflq&id2=4c4lhnjwtvx5u0ms3w3x2drbud0tm&subscriber_id=btqfcsgoqvtotjjgujcnxoeqjsgqbba&messageversion_id=bbiyofyjsifnjmyzhlorxxlogyucbao&delivery_id=amnukxmjpmkfdobfduqqfbyxdlzfbkn&tid=3.N_E.BKYXBQ.ClXT.L7Px..PBNd.b..s.1dk.a.TOLiwA.TOMBGw.EYAWMw


----------



## Unosmom

coupons for Wellness:
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/wellness-dry-us-december_final.pdf

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/wellness-dry-us-december_final.pdf

Eagle pack coupons:
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/wellness-dry-us-december_final.pdf

http://www.holisticselect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/hs-can-dec-canned-us_outlines2.pdf


----------



## Unosmom

18% off petfooddirect.com code: PET4083

Ends, Nov 28.


----------



## Unosmom

75% Off Ground Shipping, enter coupon code: 75SHIP.
* Expires: Monday, November 29, 2010 at midnight EST.

Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com


----------



## bdb5853

Here's a new one that I don't think has been posted before. It's free shipping off everything at k9cuisine.com.

Here's the deal and code info ....
Happy Holidays from K9Cuisine!

Now thru 12/31/10 Shipping's on us!

Our gift to you - shop now through December 31st and we'll cover your freight!

All purchases! No Minimum Order! No gimmicks! Honest to goodness FREE FedEx shipping!

So go ahead - Shop k9cuisine.com's fabulous foods, treats, chews, and toys! Stretch that dollar by saving on shipping and handling fees!

Whether you are stocking up for your four-legged pal or treating a friend's pal to a special gift, let us treat you to fast free shipping!

At checkout simply scrolol to the bottom, type in coupon code: FREE, and click "update". (Please note coupon may not be combined with other coupons.)

Let us help make your four-legged pal's a healthier - happier holiday!

Warm wishes from all of us at K9Cuisine!


----------



## Unosmom

Ah, you beat me to iy 

I believe you can also request up to 12 free samples
Free Dog Food & Cat Food Samples - Free Shipping


----------



## baggie

Thanks Uno for this thread. http://www.naturalk9supplies.com/ has 5% off all orders right now. 

I know it doesn't sound like much, but with their prices it's hard to find a better deal. For example, the big bag of Orijen would cost you $17 less than at k9cuisine, even though they have free shipping.

Basically, just be sure and shop around. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Unosmom

Agree, I never shop at k9cuisine because they always inflate their prices in order to make up for the "free shipping", theres better options like heartypet or petfoodstation


----------



## cast71

For anyone that uses bully sticks, there's a 7% off coupon at http://www.bestbullysticks.com/ Coupon code is "Holiday". It expires December 10th.


----------



## Guest

Monday (Dec. 27) and Tuesday (Dec 28) only Hearty Pet 75% off shipping. Coupon Code: 75SHIP


----------



## cast71

Not sure if this is a sale or not, but I just got some 4health canned food for $.75 a can:clap2:

4health™ Lamb & Rice Formula Dog Food, 13.2 oz. - 1159242 | Tractor Supply Company

4health™ Chicken & Rice Formula Dog Food, 13.2 oz. - 1159234 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## cast71

Forgot to add that the chicken formula has rosemary extract in it. I just recently read it's not good for dogs. I went with the lamb formula. The chicken kibble formula is ok as well.


----------



## baggie

15% off at naturalk9supplies right now with coupon code SNOW15 for the next 3 days. They have some of the lowest prices I've seen and with this coupon, it basically covers the shipping on a decent size order.

Dog Supplies


----------



## cast71

25% off of nutrisca dogfood. Use coupon code nutrisca25

Dogswell Nutrisca Grain Free Dry Dog Food and other Dogswell pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## cast71

TOTW is $27.99 for 30lb. at PETCARE RX with coupon code vis123 and free shipping. If you live in NY they charge tax, but still worth it:biggrin:

Taste Of The Wild Wetlands Canine with Roasted Wild Fowl in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com

Taste Of The Wild Hi Prairie with Roasted Bison and Venison in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com


----------



## baggie

Wow, that's an awesome price on the TOTW. I've never fed it but I think this might be the time to try it.:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom

I just noticed it too, what an awesome deal, I noticed that they added Wellness core to their selection (I requested it) and its only $47 with a coupon compared to $70 on other sites. But I decided to order NV instinct salmon which was only $42 for a big bag. eace:


----------



## cast71

Wonder how there offering such low prices I'm not complaining though:tape:


----------



## Unosmom

I'm guessing is that their site is known to sell healthcare products and right now, not a lot of people know that they carry pet food, so they lowered their prices to entice customers.. either way, I'm happy. 
I just realized that diamond naturals would be $40 for 80 lbs! I need to encourage my roomate to buy it because the bag I got for her dogs on x-mas is almost gone and she may go back to feeeding beneful.


----------



## cast71

She won't be able to pass up that price:wof: I think I remember you posting that both her dogs health issues cleared up after switching to DN. It's amazing how some people would even think to switch back, even though it's about the same price. I guess they want to be able to load up there cart at the grocery store, instead of going through the trouble of ordering it online or going to a feed store.:doh::der:


----------



## Unosmom

yay, good news, I sent her the link and she ordered a bag of Totw, i'm soo happy, the dogs really improved on DN, but one of them still sheds a lot, I know a lot of it is genetic, but food also helps, hopefully she will see enough improvement in their health to keep them on it long term.


----------



## cast71

I opened up a bag of wetlands for my sisters lab and he went nuts. I tried giving him a piece of chicken cutlet and he went for wetlands instead. First time I've seen a dog go for kibble over cooked meat Hopefully her dogs we'll go crazy and she'll stick with it. You probably recommend the wetlands or praire. I will not be using the salmon anymore. My sisters lab would not stop crapping on it. I couldn't believe how much came out when I was only feeding him 2.5 cups a day. We transitioned to 50/50 wetlands and saw immediate results. He's either not good with salmon, or it's mostly potatoes in the food. I like the 30% foods anyway;0) I still have a bag of sierra, so I'll see how that goes. I'm guessing it's going to have the same results, because it looks like alot of potatoes;0( They should of upped the protein and fat and charged more money for those formulas. Makes no sense.


----------



## Unosmom

yes, I recommended the high prarie for the first bag since wetlands is a bit richer and causes upset stomach in some dogs, but once they adjust, it would be a good idea to rotate.


----------



## baggie

Just got my bag with a best buy date of Dec. 31st 2011. Also, from order to my door was 4 days, including a Sunday. Great price and great service. Thanks again cast for the heads up on this deal!


----------



## Unosmom

It looks like mine was shipped either sun or mon, but I never got a tracking number, they said that UPS should update it. Did everyone else get their tracking #?


----------



## baggie

Yes. I got a tracking number with my notice of shipment.


----------



## Unosmom

Free shipping @k9cuisine.com until 2/11/11
code : FREE02


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say, The Hungry Puppy (based in New Jersey) offers competitive prices.

The Hungry Puppy


----------



## cast71

baggie said:


> Just got my bag with a best buy date of Dec. 31st 2011. Also, from order to my door was 4 days, including a Sunday. Great price and great service. Thanks again cast for the heads up on this deal!


It was Unosmom deal, I just updated it:wink:


----------



## baggie

In that case, thanks Unosmom and cast71!!:becky:


----------



## baggie

15% off until 2-22 at naturalk9supplies.com. Code PDAY15.


----------



## Unosmom

20% off @petfooddirect.com(unsure of expiration date)

NBP20LGB

Nutrisca is on sale so I got 2 bags


----------



## cast71

WOW excellent price on nutrisca;0) TOTW is on sale as well for $40. petcarerx deal is dead;0( They raised the price and now charge shipping on food. Thanks for posting the petdirect 20% coupon. I'm thinking of trying nutrisca. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

cast71 said:


> WOW excellent price on nutrisca;0) TOTW is on sale as well for $40. petcarerx deal is dead;0( They raised the price and now charge shipping on food. Thanks for posting the petdirect 20% coupon. I'm thinking of trying nutrisca. Have you tried it yet?


 Are you talking about the Grain Free/Potato Free Nutrisca?


----------



## cast71

How's everything going ;0) yes the grain free potatoe free;0) any good? Hope it is, I just bought 1 bag of chicken and 1 bag of lamb. At this price buy buy buy ahahaahahaha


----------



## Unosmom

They previously sent me a free 1 lb sample of their lamb formula which Uno really liked, so I went ahead and ordered 2 large bags, chicken and lamb, which evens out to about $40 for 28 lbs each, not bad, cheaper then totw around here. I like the fact that its low glycemic and potato free, I want to alternate not only protein but carb/starch sources as well.

I also contacted them and they do not denature their meals and chicken is sourced from U.S not China. The lamb comes from new zealand.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

cast71 said:


> How's everything going ;0) yes the grain free potatoe free;0) any good? Hope it is, I just bought 1 bag of chicken and 1 bag of lamb. At this price buy buy buy ahahaahahaha


Fighting Bulldog allergies yay! I got tired of cleaning up puke. Chumlee is loving his Nutrisca Lamb and his tail and feet have cleared up. He also has daily OTC eye drops for his eyes and his tumor is benign! He is definately improving on this food. He also gets Wellness 95% meatballs twice a day and I'm looking to mix that up too with another brand if I can find anything.


----------



## cast71

Thanks for the feedback Unosmom. I too am trying to get away from taters. I think there worse than corn as far as glycemic index goes. That's funny, I bought a bag of chicken and lamb too;0) I'm still going to feed TOTW, but between Nutrisca, earthborn and adding extra meat, he's on a low carb diet. That's also good about not being denatured. I think I remember reading lamb from new zealand is good. It's like free range lamb.

Awsome KCS! That's a good sign this food is good. Earthborn Holistic Great Plains Feast is tater free. I'm going to try out there formulas as well. I'm a tater hater this week ahahahahaha Glad to hear chumlee's recovering!:tea: No beers cheers ahahaha


----------



## cast71

All grainfree formulas of earthborn holistics are on sale at doggiefood. $39.99 with $4.95 flat shipping regardless of quantity. No more coupons allowed. 

Earthborn Grain-Free Dog Food and other Earthborn pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping @petflow.com for purchases over $59, coupon code : HOME
PetFlow | Get Started

also today only free shipping on order over $65

BPFR65


----------



## Unosmom

75% off shipping at heartypet.com, one day only (4/1/11), code: 75SHIP 
Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com


----------



## baggie

15% off orders at Dog Supplies.


----------



## Unosmom

By Nature rebate:
By Nature Pet Foods – Natural and Organic Nutritionally Complete Pet Food


----------



## chowder

Today only.......Dog World Magazine for 1 year for $5 at Amazon. You have to sign up for auto renewal but you can cancel that before it renews. 

Dog World (1-year auto-renewal): Amazon.com: Magazines


----------



## SpooOwner

Fromm Treats: BOGO w coupon good until 5/18

Fromm Family Foods - Spring Training!

password = lowfat


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of food at petfooddirect.com, I'm not sure if it can be combined with their 17% coupon, so I asked on FB, I'll ley you know what they say. 
$15 for $30 Worth of Dog & Cat Food, Supplies and Products from PetFoodDirect.com > PetSimply


----------



## Unosmom

$20 for $41 worth of wysong products , shipping included
Wysong Corporation Deal of the Day | Groupon Lansing


----------



## Serendipity

Unosmom said:


> $20 for $41 worth of wysong products , shipping included
> Wysong Corporation Deal of the Day | Groupon Lansing


I've never actually used Groupon before...is that deal only for your specific area? I'm thinking of using the kibble as training treats.


----------



## Unosmom

since its an online groupon, it doesent matter which state youre in.


----------



## Unosmom

$8 off orders $50 or more - PETS8

$20 off orders $100 or more- PETS20

$30 off orders $150 or more- PETS30

Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

Expires 6/19 at 11:59 pm


----------



## Serendipity

17% off any order at PetfoodDirect.com: PET4126 (expires 6/27) 

By Nature 95% meat cans on sale at $11.79 for a case of 12 (13 oz each) -- I'm pretty sure there's only a few left. 

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Chicken Formula Canned Dog Food | PetFoodDirect

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef Formula Canned Dog Food | PetFoodDirect 

$37.99 for a 30 lb bag of California Natural Grain Free Chicken (the 34% protein formula): 

California Natural Grain Free Chicken Meal Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect

Nustrisca Chicken & Chickpea formula -- 28 lb bags for $42.99

Dogswell Nutrisca Chicken and Chickpea Recipe Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect


----------



## Unosmom

2 lbs of gourmet dog treats for $7 and free s/h 
$7 for two 1lb boxes of gourmet treats from Pawty Time Treats (a $14 value) -- FREE shipping! :: doggyloot :: Dog Coupons, Puppy Deals, Accessories, Discounts, Chicago


----------



## zwergpinscher

PetSmart in store:
$5 off Blue Dog Wilderness 24lb 
20cents off Blue Wilderness cans
$1 off Blue Wilderness Treats
$5 Off Blue Basics 24lb 

$5 Off All 30lb bags of Innova
5$ Off All 5lb bags of Wellness
Prices good til July 24th.


----------



## zwergpinscher

Petco in store savings:
$5 off Innova 30lb 
10% off entire stock of Natural Balance Potato & Duck
10% off 4-33lb Wellness CORE
10% off 4-33lb Blue Wilderness
Buy One Get One Free Natural Balance treats


----------



## Unosmom

This may have been posted already, Earthborn holistic is on sale at goddiefood.com $39.99 for 28 lbs all 3 grain free formulas, they are also having a free shipping special on orders over $49

Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com


----------



## Unosmom

20% off plus free 2 day shipping on orders over $49, coupon code : WAG20

Totw is $41.99 for large bags

Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping


----------



## Stretch

10% off on any nutrition supplement with promo code "Healthy"---it is case sensative though so use the capital "H"

Dog Supplements, Nutrition & Canine Immunity Products | Puppy Shampoo


----------



## Unosmom

rotations dog food, 15 lbs for $17 with free shipping,one per household. It looks they they improved their formula by removing menadione and brewers yeast. 
Barking Deals: Barking Deal - 50% off Rotations Dog Food (15 lb. bag) delivered to your door!


----------



## Unosmom

Natures logic beef, 26 lbs for $35 with free shipping (also dont forget to sign up for ebates, its free and you get 10% back from this company)

Nature's Logic Dry Dog Beef 26.4Lb in Dogs - Dog Food available in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com

petcarerx Stores, Coupons, and Product Search Results - Ebates.com


----------



## Unosmom

petco.com - 20% of sitewide (exclusions apply, not on food) plus free shipping on orders over $49


----------



## chowder

Unosmom said:


> petco.com - 20% of sitewide (exclusions apply, not on food) plus free shipping on orders over $49


They have some great deals there right now. I just ordered Rocky a new rolled leather collar, Shade a new red martingale, and even stuff for the fish! Poor Chelsy is the only one that didn't get anything. My stuff is suppose come this weekend.


----------



## runwiththewind

I signed up for Pet Supermarket's VIP Program - buy 10 bags and get the 11th one for free. I included my email address and name on the application. I never give out my home address. I printed out the voucher that was in my account and handed it to the cashier. She said she can't accept that, it has to be the postcard that is mailed to my home address. Since I didn't fill out my home address, only my email addy - I would never get the postcard. I spoke to the store manager and she called the corporate office who also insisted on my home address. I wrote to the President of Pet Supermarket after I spoke with customer service. I couldn't understand why they are not honoring my request for privacy. I received an email from customer service sticking to their policy. They claim the postcard has a special barcode on it. I reminded them I got discount coupons from Wellness via email, why aren't they using email. I felt like I was being forced to give them my home address otherwise I wouldn't receive the free bag. Mind you, I had been shopping there for over a year. What they should have done was to honor this bag and say to me next time you'll need to hand in the postcard to redeem the free bag. I was sorry I spent my money in their store since they could care less about losing a customer. I will never shop in Pet Supermarket again!!!


----------



## 3 dog mom

petfooddirect.com has 20% off for 3 days with code fall20


----------



## Unosmom

is there a min purchase required for this one?


----------



## cast71

I don't think there is a minimum. I just orderd 4 bags of orijen. 2 adult, 1 red and 1 fish. The average was $67 a bag delivered. Got to stock up for winter;0)


----------



## 3 dog mom

They didn't mention a minimum in the email I got.


----------



## Unosmom

$10 for $20 worth of supplies and food @ national pet pharmacy (shipping not included and other restrictions apply)
$10 for $20 Worth of Pet Food, Prescriptions, Flea/Tick Treatments & More at NationalPetPharmacy.com


----------



## Unosmom

$5 off natures variety at petco
Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | PETCO.com


----------



## chowder

*18% Pet Food Direct 3 Day only - Oct 5th*

Good Until October 5th 18% off site wide

Use code SNOOZE18


----------



## chowder

*Halloween Costumes on Clearance & 17% Off*

Pet Food Direct has their Halloween costumes on huge clearance. It might be too late to order for this year but they are great prices for next year. Plus there is an additional 17% off site wide. Ex. Small costume is reduced down to $6 was originally $18

Bewitching Halloween Costumes Halloween Headquarters | PetFoodDirect.com

Coupon Code SUPER17


----------



## cast71

10% off at Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick Use coupon code: TREAT2011


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of pet food/treats from petflow.com
PetFlow Deal of the Day | Groupon Portland, ME


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Free Bag of Fromm on Black Friday:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77488500643.393281.97731065643&type=1&theater


----------



## chowder

*18% Pet Food Direct 3 Day only - Nov 25th*

Use code EXTRA18 for 18% off your entire order the next 3 days (Starting nov 25th). They are also having big sales on top of it so it's a good time to stock up.


----------



## Unosmom

12% off bestbullysticks.com on select bully sticks until monday 11/28

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Cyber-Monday-Savings.pdf


----------



## stella&sam

We have found the best discounts are usually given through the manufacturer. We signed up for emails through the manufactures website and usually once a month they send out an email which includes good coupons.


----------



## Unosmom

Free shipping today only on orders over $25

Totw is $40 for a large bag

Also if you buy Innova, you get a free food bin

Dog Food & Treats | ProperPet.com


----------



## Sprocket

10$ off an order for new customers. 40$ minimum

Petflow.com


Code: VALCA3


----------



## imthemonkey

Sprocket said:


> 10$ off an order for new customers. 40$ minimum
> 
> Petflow.com
> 
> 
> Code: VALCA3


Thanks for the code!


----------



## Sprocket

$10.00 off plus free shipping on any order over 35$

Petcarerx.com

code: SMART641


----------



## cast71

Save 20% on orders over $99

petfooddirect.com

Coupon code is: STOCK20


----------



## chowder

*20% Off Pet Food Direct Until Dec 18th*

20% off all orders over $99 at Petfooddirect.com until midnight Dec. 18th. Use code STOCK20

*This coupon is valid on everything in our store, except: vet diet foods, prescription and free shipping items, and gift certificates. One time use per customer. Only one promotion code can be applied per order. Not for use with any loyalty or other reward websites


----------



## Unosmom

50% off any one item from your furry friend's wish list at wag.com
enter code: MYPOINTS50

FREE 1-2 day shipping on all orders $49+ 

Fine print:
Discount applies to Wag.com items only and excludes shipping. Maximum discount $25. Cannot be combined with other offers or applied to previous orders. Other restrictions may apply; see individual products for details. Expires 12/31/11.


I bought a bag of NV instinct salmon 25 lbs for $30 shipped. I wanted to buy some cat food using a different email, but it looks like it wont go through, so its one code per household.


----------



## Unosmom

$15 (s/h included) for a pack of 25- 5" bully sticks for the little guys. 
https://doggyloot.com/deals/236?utm_source=Doggyloot&utm_campaign=0a1c3c92db-mc2012_01-17&utm_medium=email


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Unosmom said:


> $15 (s/h included) for a pack of 5" bully sticks for the little guys.
> https://doggyloot.com/deals/236?utm_source=Doggyloot&utm_campaign=0a1c3c92db-mc2012_01-17&utm_medium=email


Ok, now THAT one is AWESOME!!:biggrin1:


----------



## kathylcsw

Unosmom said:


> $15 (s/h included) for a pack of 25- 5" bully sticks for the little guys.
> https://doggyloot.com/deals/236?utm_source=Doggyloot&utm_campaign=0a1c3c92db-mc2012_01-17&utm_medium=email


Bummer it is already sold out.


----------



## Unosmom

thats too bad, didnt think they would sell out this quick


----------



## Unosmom

Blue Buffalo Wilderness , 24 lb bag for $32.66 with ship included. Only 3 bags left. 
http://www.petoolah.com/ProductDetails?product=51021(BaseCatalog)&variant=201107756PT(BaseCatalog)

Coupon code: THANKS25 (25% off)


----------



## Unosmom

20% off at Only Natural Pet Store for Dogs and Cats coupon code : 20-off


----------



## baggie

Free shipping on orders of $59 or more at petfooddirect.com up to 60 pounds. Coupon code FREESHIP.


----------



## Unosmom

Taste of the wild pacific stream, 30 lbs for $30 shipped!
Coupon code: THANKS25

http://www.petoolah.com/ProductDetails?product=8775(BaseCatalog)


----------



## bmramr

*Thank you*

@Unosmom for the coupon and info on petoolah, I just received 4 bags of totw for 106 dollars thats, 26.50 a bag
thank you very much


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of pet food at petflow.com
PetFlow.com Deal of the Day | Groupon Denver


----------



## Unosmom

> Unosmom for the coupon and info on petoolah, I just received 4 bags of totw for 106 dollars thats, 26.50 a bag
> thank you very much


I'm glad you were able to order some before they ran out!


----------



## Unosmom

$1 for $25 worth of rotations pet food (this one should be legit), it comes out to $12 for 15 lbs which isnt bad. 

Pet Coupons, Pet Deals, Cheap Pet Supplies Online - PETching.com


----------



## Unosmom

Use coupon code: *clip438* to save $10 off $35+ orders(must be $35+ AFTER coupon) plus free shipping as long as the order is 35 lbs. or less at petcarerx.com


Shop Pet Food for your Dog or Cat, PetCareRx carries a wide selection of your pets favorite brands!

They have several premium dog and cat foods.


----------



## Yorkie967

Hi..I went back several pages and didn't see this post yet so I'll gladly do it now. Petflow has FREE 1 lb samples of Nustrisca. They have 3 varieties and each household has a 5 lb limit so what I did was I got 3 lbs of lamb and chickpea and 2 lbs of chicken and chickpea. That's not bad right 5 lbs of free food and you just have to pay 4.95 flat rat shipping. I guess you can use your significant others address for another 5 lbs. 

I tried to see if other big online merchants like petfooddirect or naturalpet had that offer but only Petflow does.


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of food at petflow.com
PetFlow.com Deal of the Day | Groupon Roanoke


----------



## Yorkie967

the deal is already closed hwell:


----------



## Unosmom

really? it still works for me


----------



## Yorkie967

I tried it again and now it says no longer available. What's weird is that the hour glass still shows time left and the check mark say the deal is on. And usually groupon is good for at least a day and I clicked on it not long after your post but nope. Oh well, I'll try and be quicker next time.

I wonder maybe its because I'm not subscribed in your city...or if you want buy it for me as a friend and i'll Paypal you back the money.


----------



## Unosmom

I would keep checking, they usually post this deal couple times a week. I dont even live in Roanoke . I have a $10 off code ( on purchases $40 or more) that I can PM you.


----------



## Unosmom

heres another one I found, maybe it'll work
PetFlow.com Deal of the Day | Groupon Ventura County


----------



## Yorkie967

This one works! got it right away. And I will use the other one too...much thanks.


----------



## Unosmom

you're welcome


----------



## Unosmom

$10 for $20 worth of food at wag.com (livingsocial)
The Best Daily Deals in Colorado Springs - Wag.com - $20 to Spend on Pet Supplies


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping on orders over $59 and up to 60 lbs
Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Yorkie967

Thanks...I think I like this place more than petflow even though I got the groupon from them. This place has artemis and lotus which petflow doesn't carry. I hope they will allow the free shipping with the 10% off over $100, I'll call and find out in the morning...probably not. Do they ever have groupons?

NOTE:


----------



## Unosmom

10% off bully sticks today only, deal ends at 6pm TODAY ONLY SALE FOR Facebook FANS!

code: FBOOK10

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## lovemydogsalways

If I select auto ship on any of these food sites can I deselect it after my order gets here?


----------



## Unosmom

50% off NV prarie puppy food, the coupon is applied automatically and will be reflected at the very end of checkout before you finalize the order, $27 for 30 lbs is a pretty sweet deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/coupon/sav...lickdeals&ie=UTF8&source=cb_glProductGroup_30


----------



## Unosmom

I got an email today for 10% off any purchase this one site, they have totw on sale for $40 and free ship on order over $49, so if you get 2 large bags, it'll come out to $36 per bag shipped. Since its a one time only code, I'll give it to whoever PM's me first and really needs it.


----------



## Unosmom

$5 off NV puppy food
http://hosting-source.bm23.com/14321/public/Email_Template/5Off_Prairie_Puppy_Coupon_LG.jpg


----------



## DaViking

FirstMate Maintenance 33lb for $33.78 at Amazon, eligible for free shipping. $16.21 in savings!

It's a great food with a proven track record.


----------



## Yorkie967

DaViking said:


> FirstMate Maintenance 33lb for $33.78 at Amazon, eligible for free shipping. $16.21 in savings!
> 
> It's a great food with a proven track record.


that's awesome find, those folks are great, they were super generous with samples so I "always" go back and buy those that were generous. TOTW, Lotus and artemmis sent me a huge box full of varieties.


----------



## kathylcsw

*Free Shipping and sale at Best Bully Sticks*

I know that a lot of DFCers give their dogs bully sticks. Best Bully Sticks is having a sale AND free shipping. I have small dogs so I ordered the 1lb bag of bully stick pieces for $7.99. 

Discount Bully Sticks Sale with Free Shipping equal 20% Off


----------



## Unosmom

$25 off $100 at petsmart
https://petperks.petsmart.com/coupons/coupon.aspx?coupon=250ff100-1million-likers

also looks like firstmate food is down to $30 now.


----------



## DaViking

Unosmom said:


> also looks like firstmate food is down to $30 now.


I'd buy all 10 of them if I was allowed to here in Canada.


----------



## Unosmom

Bought a bag for my parents dog, trying to find a grain inclusive food that wont leave him with dry dull coat. This food looks very similar to Healthwise, minus the herring meal which is nice to have, so we'll see.


----------



## frogdog

*Best Bully Sticks - 15% off Savings*

For anyone interested...

All Natural Dog Chews and Treats - Best Bully Sticks Newsletter Sale Items


----------



## Unosmom

buy 4 get 1 free for NV canned (dog and cat food)

http://hosting-source.bm23.com/14321/public/Email_Template/hydration/Instinct_dog_can_coupon_lg.jpg


http://hosting-source.bm23.com/14321/public/Email_Template/hydration/Instinct_cat_can_coupon_lg.jpg


----------



## Unosmom

$43 for BB chicken shipped
https://store.petango.com/Blue-Buffalo-Wilderness-Chicken-Recipe-for-Adult-Dogs-P10639.aspx

coupon code: APRSRV2 ($15 off)

($35.99 plus $6.99 shipping)


----------



## Unosmom

Free shipping on orders over $59 and 60 lbs or less. Expires 5/20

coupon code:sendfree
Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom

Heres a nice deal, this is a new website, they carry a bunch of foods including fromm, acana, orijen just to name a few, discounts if you sign up for auto ship and free shipping on orders over $49
for additional 25% off, use coupon code: friends

large bag of orijen comes out to $51. 83 shipped 

tax for CA residents. PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Fleat & Tick

offer expires 5/20


----------



## dredges

I was looking at a site yesterday that had pretty good prices on Orijen puppy, free shipping and had the prices listed as per pound for reference.

Unfortunately, I didn't bookmark it, anyone know where I'm talking about?


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Unosmom said:


> Heres a nice deal, this is a new website, they carry a bunch of foods including fromm, acana, orijen just to name a few, discounts if you sign up for auto ship and free shipping on orders over $49
> for additional 25% off, use coupon code: friends
> 
> large bag of orijen comes out to $51. 83 shipped
> 
> tax for CA residents. PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Fleat & Tick
> 
> offer expires 5/20


Thanks! I'm gonna order our next bag of Acana from here. It actually ends up being $1 less than buying in the store anyways, so might as well take advantage.


----------



## BeagleCountry

dredges said:


> I was looking at a site yesterday that had pretty good prices on Orijen puppy, free shipping and had the prices listed as per pound for reference.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't bookmark it, anyone know where I'm talking about?


petflow.com (link at the top of this page) states the price per pound. Read the terms of any site carefully as some offer discounts and/or free shipping only with scheduled deliveries. 
Orijen - Free Shipping from PetFlow.com

Look at your browser history. If it is not set to delete your browsing history the link for the visited site should be there.


----------



## kaliberknl

Unosmom said:


> Heres a nice deal, this is a new website, they carry a bunch of foods including fromm, acana, orijen just to name a few, discounts if you sign up for auto ship and free shipping on orders over $49
> for additional 25% off, use coupon code: friends
> 
> large bag of orijen comes out to $51. 83 shipped
> 
> tax for CA residents. PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Fleat & Tick
> 
> offer expires 5/20


Thanks! I just bought 2 large bags of Acana Pacifica for about $95...great savings. How did you find the promo code?


----------



## Unosmom

> Thanks! I just bought 2 large bags of Acana Pacifica for about $95...great savings. How did you find the promo code?


I saw it on one of the daily deal sites


----------



## Unosmom

$10 off $50 purchase at pet supermarket, offer expires 5/25










or use online

10off50M

Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Pet Supermarket


----------



## Unosmom

50% off rotations pet food (excludes shipping, which is $10 for me, but I think it depends on location). it comes out to $42 for 45 lbs

https://www.facebook.com/RotationsPetFood?sk=app_294302333972063


----------



## Unosmom

Save up to $30 at petfooddirect.com

$15 off purchase $75 or more: back15

$20 off purchase $100 or more: back20

$30 off purchase $150 or more: back30


----------



## Unosmom

$5 off honest kitchen (on purchase over $70)

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/THK_Newsletter1.pdf


----------



## DaViking

Free bag of Fromm with purchase and coupon. code: duck

Fromm Dinner's On Us


----------



## Unosmom

50% off plus free shippng on 1 lb of bully stick tips

Free Range Dog Chews Bully Stick Tips - 1 lb Bag | Free Range Dog Chews

coupon code: FR50


----------



## kathylcsw

Unosmom you are such an enabler!! I want to thank you and be mad all at the same time. I am SO broke right now but I can't pass this up!!


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping at petfooddirect.com on orders $59 or more and under 60 lbs, end July 16

coupon code: SENDFREE


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping on order over $59 or more and 60 lb or less @ Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

code: SENDFREE

*Offer Ends at 11:59 ET, July 29, 2012


----------



## Unosmom

1 lb trial of horizon pulsar fish for $.99 (limit 5) shipping not included, but free shipping on order over $49

Trials Horizon Pulsar Grain Free Fish Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## Unosmom

10% off Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick , coupon code AUG10 Ends Friday 8/10/12 @ Midnight!

they also sell acana/orijen and shipping is free which makes it a decent deal


----------



## Unosmom

2 day only sale at PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Flea & Tick

$20 off purchase $100 or more, $15 off $75 or $10 off $50

first time only customers
free shipping on order over $49

coupon code: SCHOOL

ends 8/15


----------



## Unosmom

$8.69 for 8 lb bag of whole earth farms, it's little grain heavy but decent option for someone on a tighter budget or wants to donate some to a rescue. Free shipping on order $25 or free 2 day shipping with prime membership. End up being $1.08 per lb

Amazon.com: Merrick Whole Earth Farms Adult Dry Fog Food, 8-Pound Bag: Pet Supplies


----------



## Unosmom

this is a pretty nice deal, $20 for $40 worth of pet food and supplies at PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Flea & Tick, free shippingo on orders over $49 and 10% off if you sign up for scheduled food delivery

Pet Coupons, Pet Deals, Cheap Pet Supplies Online - PETching.com


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of pet supplies at entirelypets.com
EntirelyPets Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo


----------



## Unosmom

Free shipping on orders $59 or more and 60 lbs or less, code: SHIPGOLD

Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom

$16 for a bully stick pack plus $5 off next order Pet Coupons, Pet Deals, Cheap Pet Supplies Online - PETching.com


----------



## Unosmom

20% off purchase at petco Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com


----------



## Unosmom

Wellness cat food trial pack, 6 cans (3 oz each) - $1.99 plus s/h, one per household
Wellness Wellness Grain Free Variety Pack Canned Cat Food | PetFlow.com

also 6" bully sticks, $.99 each (5 max per household)
Trials Cadet Gourmet Bully Stick Natural Dog Chew Treat | PetFlow.com

free shipping on orders over $39 for next 2 days with code E39


----------



## Unosmom

natures variety canned coupons, buy 4 get 1 free (dog and cat)
http://www.naturesvariety.com/nvqc/NV_Cans_Dog

http://www.naturesvariety.com/nvqc/NV_Cans_Cat


----------



## Unosmom

$20 for $40 of pet food/supplies at petbest.com, new customers only, free shipping on orders over $49

https://www.google.com/offers/home?...DM#!details/8f99b75c40da8ff5/AIE1GV5IBKTAKTDL


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping this weekend at PetBest.com : Online Pet Supplies, Dog, Cat, Food, Health, Accessories, Flea & Tick code: FREESHIP 

ends 9/16 sunday at midnight


----------



## Unosmom

$12 off on purchase $40+ for first time customers at PetFlow | Get Started code SUPER12


----------



## Unosmom

Canidae salmon dog food 12 - 5 oz cans for $3.99

Trials Canidae Grain Free Salmon Formula Canned Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## Elisabeth

from this website: Online Pet Shop: Mr. Chewy Review | TheSuburbanMom 

Need just one more incentive to check out Mr. Chewy? How about 10% off your order and a $10 donation made to an animal charity on your behalf? Use the coupon code JEN6124 at check out and that’s exactly what you will get. Nice huh?


----------



## mheath0429

Only through today, but Natural K9 Supplies is having a 15% off sale for National Dog Week:

NDW15


----------



## Unosmom

free shipping on orders over $49 and under 60 lbs

offer ends sept, 30th

code: SHIPFREE
Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom

canidae biscuit trial, 8 oz- $.99 Trials Canidae Original Snap-Bits Treats for Dogs | PetFlow.com


----------



## Losech

Taste of the Wild's new formula Southwest Canyon 5lb for $1.99 trail:
Trials Taste of the Wild Grain Free Southwest Canyon with Wild Boar Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## domika

K9cuisine is offering 1/2 off the first 50 orders of Horizon Legacy Salmon kibble in the 8.8lb size. Coupon Code: HLF12


----------



## Unosmom

doggyloot sampler pack sale https://doggyloot.com/deals/2365-on...om-doggyloot-in-three-sizes-free-shipping/buy


----------



## Unosmom

Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping is offering a 30% Off 1 item, which includes premium dog food. In cart, apply coupon code *WAG30* for the discount. Shipping is is $49+ orders (before coupon).

*new customers only*


----------



## DaViking

20% off Viand dog food on first order.

Quote coupon code fb2012


----------



## Unosmom

Rebate offer for by nature dog/cat food https://www.facebook.com/ByNaturePets/app_435021753199935?app_data=email


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of pet supplies from entirely pets, shipping excluded EntirelyPets Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo


----------



## DaViking

20% off on Herbsmith supplements, treats and seasonings from K9 Cuisine

Use Coupon HS2012


----------



## mheath0429

DaViking said:


> 20% off on Herbsmith supplements, treats and seasonings from K9 Cuisine
> 
> Use Coupon HS2012


LOVE this stuff!


----------



## GoingPostal

mheath0429 said:


> LOVE this stuff!


Which is good? Looks like we could use a lot of their options, I ordered some of the allergy pills but would be interested in the calming and joint ones.


----------



## Unosmom

$15 for $30 worth of pet food and supplies from petbest com (new customers only) https://www.google.com/offers/home?...=0#!details/db0a8a36771f7cd9/7NIONY6YJ6F3J05O


----------



## Unosmom

12% off bully sticks Nov 21-26, coupon code BFCM12
Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## Unosmom

evangers meat lovers medley 4.4 lb trial bag $3.99 Trials Evangers Grain Free Meat Lover's Medley Dry Dog Food Trial (77% OFF) | PetFlow.com

10 pack by nature cat food - $3.99 Trials By Nature 95% Varieties Chicken and Chicken Liver Canned Cat Food | PetFlow.com

6" bully stick- $.99 Trials Gourmet Natural Bully Stick (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com


(free shipping on order over $49)


----------



## Unosmom

some specials from pet flow (free shipping on orders over $49)

12 cans by nature cat food $3.99 Trials By Nature Organics Organic Turkey And Turkey Liver Canned Cat Food (80% OFF) | PetFlow.com

5.25 lb bag of organix dog food $3.99 Trials Castor and Pollux Organix Chicken and Brown Rice Adult Dry Dog Food (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com

4 lb solid gold wolf king dog food $3.99 Trials Solid Gold Wolf King (Bison) Adult Dry Dog Food (65% OFF) | PetFlow.com

6" bully sticks $.99 PetFlow Gourmet Natural Bully Stick (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com

etta says duck chews $.99 Etta Says Etta Says Crunchy Duck Chew for Dogs (50% OFF) | PetFlow.com


----------



## Neeko

Unosmom said:


> some specials from pet flow (free shipping on orders over $49)
> 
> 12 cans by nature cat food $3.99 Trials By Nature Organics Organic Turkey And Turkey Liver Canned Cat Food (80% OFF) | PetFlow.com
> 
> 5.25 lb bag of organix dog food $3.99 Trials Castor and Pollux Organix Chicken and Brown Rice Adult Dry Dog Food (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com
> 
> 4 lb solid gold wolf king dog food $3.99 Trials Solid Gold Wolf King (Bison) Adult Dry Dog Food (65% OFF) | PetFlow.com
> 
> 6" bully sticks $.99 PetFlow Gourmet Natural Bully Stick (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com
> 
> etta says duck chews $.99 Etta Says Etta Says Crunchy Duck Chew for Dogs (50% OFF) | PetFlow.com



Thanks Unosmom! I just ordered some bully sticks!


----------



## Unosmom

This website has sale on all pet foods, good deal on whole earth farms, if you buy 2 bags, with 15% discount code( MARCH13) plus shipping it comes out to only $33 for a 35 lb bag. I'll probably order a couple to donate. Merrick Whole Earth Farms Dry Dog Food Adult 35lb | WhiteDogBone.com


----------



## Unosmom

merrick puppy foor $5 for 5 lbs

15% off coupon code: WT15 and free shipping on orders over $59.99

Merrick Classic Puppy Real Chicken with Brown Rice & Green Pea 5lbs Sale - WagginTails.com

so if you order 12 bags (60 lbs) the total will be $51 with free shipping


----------



## Briank

petfooddirect.com 20% off coupon or pet360.com has the coupon code 20LUCK.

Stacks with FREESHIP50.

This was stolen from this thread on slickdeals.net

Pet Food Direct 20% off order expires 3/17 - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Unosmom

^ I was about to post the same thing, pet360 is better because they have free shipping on orders over $49


----------



## Unosmom

nature's animals biscuits 24 pack $6.85 with shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Anima...sr=8-3&keywords=nature's+animals+dog+biscuits

http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Biscu...sr=1-1&keywords=nature's+animals+dog+biscuits


----------



## Unosmom

15% off best bully sticks when you take their survey! I dont think they have these kinds of coupons very often
Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


They also sell Orijen/Acana and shipping is free


----------



## domika

Just FYI, if anyone uses Nutro Max canned: I got the Chicken, Lamb & Rice Puppy and Adult formulas for $.20 in the 5.5 oz today at Petco. I only use them as Kong fillers or kibble toppers, but still a great deal. They had quite a few.


----------



## Unosmom

25% off petango.com, free shipping on orders over $49, coupon code JULY4

They have several holistic brands including totw, fromm, blue, earthborn, honest kitchen, natures variety,etc

https://store.petango.com/


----------



## Unosmom

some good deals on treats through amazon (entirely pets)

Amazon.com: BONIES Natural Dental Bones Multi-Pack SMALL (15 Bones / 12.15 oz): Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: BONIES Natural Calming Multi-Pack MINI (20 Bones / 7 oz): Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.com/BONIES-Natura...ie=UTF8&qid=1396485427&sr=8-9&keywords=bonies

http://www.amazon.com/BONIES-Joint-...e=UTF8&qid=1396485427&sr=8-10&keywords=bonies

Amazon.com: Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats (4 oz): Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Liver Bits Treats for Dogs (4 oz): EntirelyPets

Amazon.com: Mark and Chappell Serene UM Calm Xtra Dog Tablets: EntirelyPets


----------



## NewfieAussie

*Amazon has Farmina 20% off*

Thought I would share a great deal on Farmina right now on Amazon.

20% off on lots of formulas.

There is a coupon you click and it applies on checkout.

I have Amazon Prime so get free two day shipping.

It took $12 a bag off what I feed. Love it! Cheaper than chewy.com by far.

Looks like Sportdogfood has it with 20% sale too.


----------



## ButtersPupp

I always use Doggiefood.com but Chewy always has promotions. Doggiefood I think has a 10% off all orders going right now. Not sure about Chewy though


----------



## Unosmom

57% off only natural pet grain free dry dog food- Coupon code AFSLICKPF57D at checkout. Limit one per household

4.5 lb bags will be $4.73-6.02 after discount
22.5 lb bags will be $21.50-24.51 after discount

Only Natural Pet PowerFood Grain-Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## Unosmom

Nulo freestyle salmon dog food 24 lbs -$46.72 (regular price $63.99) for first time customer use a coupon TRIPLE15 for extra 15% off on the first 3 purchases. 

https://jet.com/product/Nulo-Freest...g-Food-24-Lb/26f79c57071f4b88953c4f395883891a


----------



## EmmaRoo

Are you looking for a really, really good, healthy dog food? Why spend money on a new dog food only to find out that your dog won't eat it? Do you want to try a new food without buying it? Contact VeRUS Pet Foods and ask them for a free sample! 

If you go to their website, you can find all sorts of great information on their ingredients, the processes they use to manufacture their food - right here in the USA! - and even some great background on how this great company was started! Not to mention a link to their veteran's charity, VeRUS for Veterans.

Check them out and let your dog get a taste of this food. It's very much worth a try!

Verus Pet Foods - Home


----------



## 4petneeds

*hello ....Pets Lover
Best dog food in india | 4Petneeds*


----------



## Aquarius

Tips to improve dog health 
There are some tips 
1-	Avoid toxic foods 
2-	Use antioxident foods 
3-	Avoid cooking meats and chicken 
4-	Avoid gluten
5-	Use green lentils 
6-	Avoid rice to eat 
7-	Don’t over feed 
8-	Use pure water 
9-	Add coconut oil in food of your dog 
10-	Wash your dogs food bowl regualrly


----------

